# Want Good color foal out of Chestnut mare.



## 1997magic (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi, I know I posted something like this already, but I need to make a few more things clear about it. First, I have a Chestnut mare. She is a purebred QH with a great conformation. Her dad was a bay and her mom another chestnut. I do not think that she has a very large showing record, but was shown a little when she was younger. Does anybody have any ideas on what color stallion would give me a different color foal other than a chestnut?

Other details: 
1: no, I am not breeding just for color. I would just like something that would stand out in a show pen.
2: I will be breeding her to a purebred QH so I can show the foal professionally.
3: She is a very versitle horse, and could breed her to any stallion speciallizing in anything but jumping and dressage.
4: Confirmation comes first for me, but color is important to. I do not have a specific color I'm looking for.

Thanks!
1997magic


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

As suggested on the other thread - if you are breeding her to a QH, your options are:

Breed her to a homozygous black, for a black based foal (black, bay, etc)
Breed her to a cremello, perlino (double dilute) for a palomino or buckskin variation.

Just about anything else will not assure you of a non-chestnut baby.

Have fun looking!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

What is she bred to do? That in large part is going to determine which stallions you should be looking at.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> What is she bred to do? That in large part is going to determine which stallions you should be looking at.


I think she has that figured out .. she's asking about color. :wink:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

We can't suggest stallions that can give her color that would compliment her mare if we don't know what her mare's confo is and what her breeding is.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> We can't suggest stallions that can give her color that would compliment her mare if we don't know what her mare's confo is and what her breeding is.


Her question is:

"Does anybody have any ideas on *what color stallion* would give me a different color foal other than a chestnut?"

She's asking for a color .. :wink: .. unless I'm misunderstanding..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No you're not. And that has been answered already in this thread and in the other thread. The answer isn't going to change. 

Suggesting stallions also points the OP in the direction of horses that are well bred and also have color instead of some random joe blows backyard stud that has done nothing and will never do anything other than procreate.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

Personally, I think there's something lovely about a red dun QH. You could always look for a stallion with the dun factor, too. Although, I'm not sure about it's likelihood to express. Perhaps someone more well-versed in genetics could fill you in on that.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am assuming that your mare is suitable to be bred and you will be picking a stallion based not only on his colour but on his other traits too. For what it is worth, I think it's perfectly fine to limit your stallion choice to those who also meet a colour criteria, but I don't think colour should be the only thing you look for.

Having said that - the easiest way to tell what you can and can't breed for would be to get your mare tested for her agouti status. Being chestnut, she could possibly have one or two agouti genes. Once you test her (a whopping $25) then you know what she can bring to the mix.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

1997magic said:


> Hi, I know I posted something like this already, but I need to make a few more things clear about it. First, I have a Chestnut mare. She is a purebred QH with a great conformation. Her dad was a bay and her mom another chestnut. I do not think that she has a very large showing record, but was shown a little when she was younger. Does anybody have any ideas on what color stallion would give me a different color foal other than a chestnut?
> 
> Other details:
> 1: *no, I am not breeding just for color.* I would just like something that would stand out in a show pen.
> ...


Just copying the original post ....


----------

